
Western US coal plant closings could free up more than 76B gallons of water/year - toomuchtodo
https://coloradosun.com/2020/07/16/water-saved-closing-coal-power-plants-colorado/
======
toomuchtodo
From the link:

> By 2031 water use for coal-fired power plants in Colorado will drop to 3.7
> billion gallons – a 68% reduction, according to the Energy and Policy
> Institute.

> The closing of 30 coal-fired generating units across the West – including 10
> in Colorado – could free-up more than 76 billion gallons of river and
> groundwater a year in the increasingly parched region, although utilities
> appear cautious about giving up their water rights.

